# Move over Stream Deck... Nemeio Customizable Keyboard



## Jdiggity1 (Jan 14, 2019)

https://www.nemeio.com/en/

No official word on price yet, and not due for release until end of the year.
But digital ink on every key??
Nifty.


----------



## KallumS (Jan 15, 2019)

Damn, that looks cool.


----------



## benmrx (Jan 18, 2019)

Would be curious how it feels for regular keyboard use, typing, etc. If it doesn’t ‘feel’ like a keyboard it would be tough to use IMO. I love my Stream Deck, but I couldn’t imagine typing on those buttons.


----------



## Mystic (Jan 28, 2019)

Reminds me of the old Optimus keyboard I waited years to be developed and it ended up being over a grand. A lot of people were really pissed off about that. With all the screens that thing uses and modern tech, I'd take a guess and say it will end up being at LEAST $599


----------



## DS_Joost (Jan 28, 2019)

But can it run Doom?


----------



## whinecellar (Jan 28, 2019)

Buttons look almost identical to StreamDeck, and with same amount of key travel (see 1:19 in video) - which means I wouldn't want to use it for typing. Also, unless it changes before release, it seems to be monochrome vs. StreamDeck's full color capability... so, it could be cool, but in the meantime I am LOVING my dual StreamDecks - they get more useful all the time!


----------



## dflood (Jan 28, 2019)

81 programmable keys! That’s a lot of stream decks. Colors would be nice but not a deal breaker for me. I switch between audio and CAD/graphics applications all the time so this might be more useful for me.


----------



## MartinH. (Jan 28, 2019)

Does anyone know of a good (ideally also cheap) hardware based solution that can be used to arbitrarily remap keys of a connected USB numpad/keyboard to keycodes of media buttons that you don't use/need, so that you then could use autohotkey to make those trigger custom shortcuts/scripts on your computer? I've kind of mostly bad experiences with input device drivers, so I would _greatly_ prefer anything that can function without them, even if that leads to a kind of arcane process for editing the keys. Software that you run once and then can save the keys to the device would also be fine. My mouse works that way, but I've never seen it on any other device.


----------

